# Looking for a pack



## Maverick. (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi! I'm a 130 year old drox (fox-dragon) looking for a pack, not looking for a NSFW pack, more like a family.

I use discord, google hangouts, and faf.


----------



## Koi (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello! I’m a chaotic two tailed cat looking for some friends! Nice to meet you! *holds hand out to shake*


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

*she hesitantly takes your hand and shakes* 

Maverick. The pleasure's all mine.


----------



## Koi (Aug 7, 2021)

*Koi smiles and their tails swish excitedly*

What are your pronouns?


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm a she/they.

And you?

*she looks pleased and curious*


----------



## Koi (Aug 7, 2021)

*koi is still smiling widely and their eyes are glowing*

All pronouns but they/them preferred. *they soften their smile and it reaches their eyes* whatcha wanna do?


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

*she is curious about their eyes, and says so about it*

How are your eyes glowing?


----------



## Koi (Aug 7, 2021)

When I’m super excited they tend to glow a little!
*They are bouncing (literally) with excitement and happiness) 
I absolutely LOVE *they accidentally raise their voice happily* meeting new people!


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

*she chuckles, and her tail wags*

That's adorable.


----------



## Koi (Aug 7, 2021)

*Koi blushes and hides their face in their hands*
 thank chu


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

So... what are some of your hobbies?


----------



## Koi (Aug 7, 2021)

Sleeping, Minecraft, drawing

what about you?


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

mm... drawing, sleeping... band... camping.. stuff like that :3


----------



## Kora2001 (Aug 7, 2021)

A certain red fox has peeked shyly from around a corner. „A pack? Like a group of friends?” He asks full od curiosity.


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

Kora2001 said:


> A certain red fox has peeked shyly from around a corner. „A pack? Like a group of friends?” He asks full od curiosity.


*she giggles*

Yea! Come on in! My name's Maverick, but you can call me Mav. 

*she offers her paw to shake*


----------



## Kora2001 (Aug 7, 2021)

The fox slowly steps in and shakes the drox’s hand. „It’s nice to meet you, Mav.”


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

My pleasure, really. And your name is...?


----------



## Kora2001 (Aug 7, 2021)

„Oh, I may think, this is not so obvious to me, but as for now you can call me... Max. Just Max.”


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

Max. Nice to meetcha.


----------



## Kora2001 (Aug 7, 2021)

„What about you? What’s your name?” The fox asks turning to Koi.


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

*she wanders around, setting out tinyfoods because why not*


----------



## Kora2001 (Aug 7, 2021)

„Oh, no matter. Is this the place we want to stay in?”


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

I don't know... maybe I could set up a thing...


----------



## Universe (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

Universe said:


> Hello


Hello!!

*she flashes a grin and offers her paw to shake*

Maverick. And your name is...?


----------



## Universe (Aug 7, 2021)

Maverick. said:


> Hello!!
> 
> *she flashes a grin and offers her paw to shake*
> 
> Maverick. And your name is...?


I’m Universe *Shakes paw* nice to meet you


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

Universe said:


> I’m Universe *Shakes paw* nice to meet you


No, the pleasure's all mine.

So, what brings ya here?


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello.


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Hello.


Hi!

Nice to meet you, I'm Maverick.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 7, 2021)

Maverick. said:


> Hi!
> 
> Nice to meet you, I'm Maverick.


Ain’t that an interesting name for a girl, I’m Roland by the way.


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Ain’t that an interesting name for a girl, I’m Roland by the way.


heh. I was surprising when I was a dragonet, I'm surprising now.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 7, 2021)

Maverick. said:


> heh. I was surprising when I was a dragonet, I'm surprising now.


Dragonet? You don’t really resemble a dragon that much, no offense.


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Dragonet? You don’t really resemble a dragon that much, no offense.


*she laughs*

No offence taken. My father was a dragon and my mother was a fox. I look more like her, definitely.

*she shows you her scaly paws, and her 'sceathered' wings*


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 7, 2021)

Maverick. said:


> *she laughs*
> 
> No offence taken. My father was a dragon and my mother was a fox. I look more like her, definitely.
> 
> *she shows you her scaly paws, and her 'sceathered' wings*


Hmm interesting, I could only imagine how painful the er, incubation process was with such a size difference between two species. And indeed you would look like your mother since mostly all offspring inherit their mother’s physical features.

*Roland started showing off his intellectualism*


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Hmm interesting, I could only imagine how painful the er, incubation process was with such a size difference between two species. And indeed you would look like your mother since mostly all offspring inherit their mother’s physical features.
> 
> *Roland started showing off his intellectualism*


*she snickers*

So, what brings ya here?


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 7, 2021)

Maverick. said:


> *she snickers*
> 
> So, what brings ya here?


Boredom to be quite frank with you, just felt like talking.


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Boredom to be quite frank with you, just felt like talking.


*she raises her paws*

hey, it works, everyone's welcome.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 7, 2021)

I’m flattered then! So what do you do for a living?


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

I, er.. I'm a bounty hunter for @PC Master Race . I work at HQ for him.

How about you?


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 7, 2021)

For real? You’re an assassin? Huh…I never would’ve thought. It’s funny actually because I’m somewhat the same, except I work for anyone who will pay a decent price.


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm that way too actually, it's just that most people run screaming out of the room when I tell them that, so I modify the story a bit, you know?


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 8, 2021)

That’s understandable. Though I don’t see a reason why people should feel threatened by simply stating your occupation. Do you also do it for the money specifically?


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 8, 2021)

yes.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 8, 2021)

I suspected, so do I though.


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 8, 2021)

*she looks content, and she gives you a smirk*

So, what kind do you usually go for?


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 8, 2021)

Any kind. Criminals, politicians, or even just someone somebody doesn’t like. But I charge premium for the latter.


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 8, 2021)

mm, pretty much same.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 8, 2021)

We’ve got…unusually a lot in common with each other…

*Roland was tapping his own fingers nervously*


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 8, 2021)

*her ears flatten, just now realizing that's true*

W-well, I bet we don't have similar personalities...


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 8, 2021)

Perhaps, there is only one way to find out though.


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 8, 2021)

*she sighs*

Yeah...


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 8, 2021)

And that’s just to keep talking! *He chuckles a bit*


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 8, 2021)

*she laughs along with you*

I guess you're right!

What's your favorite food?


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 8, 2021)

Anything that’s Italian, as well as some Japanese and American stuff. What about you?


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 8, 2021)

Well... I love lasagna, spaghetti, steak, sushi... salami... and chocolate.


----------

